# Shattered Dream for plans to breed: learned my female's sister has Addisons



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

I am very relieved to see this forum. As you know, I am a newby however my deepest wish after a lifetime of having poodles was to have a litter. My youngest girl, Caoimhe was to be the one. She is two years old and has not had a season yet. The other dilemma I have is that her sister, a litter mate, was diagnosed with Addisons disease about six months ago. I have had my girl tested and she does not have it, however there is no test to say whether or not she is a carrier. Our vets have checked studies going on at present and all they can tell us is , the disease usually manifests itself by the time the bitch is 36months old. This is no consolation to me as the very thought of passing this to another dog is unimaginable. As yet I have not had her speyed, no reason to really. Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated as I am heartbroken for her sister and to let go my dream of a litter.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Breeding is difficult and can be heartbreaking - choose wisley and always have your vet informed. Breeding is not for everyone and everyone should not breed. You may have a great dog, but that doent mean that you should make babies. Always have your dog looked at by a pro., know what you are looking for in your dog and then know what to look for in the other half.

Yes it takes two - the other should have as much if not better quailties than your dog does.

Good luck - and God Bless:grouphug:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is heartbreaking! I'm so sorry. This is the downside to being a breeder. Sometimes things don't go right and you have to make hard decisions. I can relate because I just spayed two bitches because of a Bloat issue.

We don't know exactly how Addisons is passed down. It seems to be caused by more that just a simple recessive gene like Von Willebrands, but it is clearly genetic because you can watch it hop down the generations in certain pedigrees. Good article on the Tivin site:

http://www.tivinpoodles.com/articles.htm

As a breeder I would personally not breed a Poodle whose full littermate was diagnosed with Addisons. As a buyer I would also not purchase a puppy by or out of a Poodle whose full littermate had Addisons. If you are serious about being a breeder, perhaps the best course of action would be to spay you girl and look for a new breeding prospect out of a different line.

Here are some web sites devoted to Addison's in dogs:
http://www.addisondogs.com/
http://k9addisons.com/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your hard work will now be on hold. But I wouldn't give up! You are doing everything right and this I suppose is the downside. I am sorry to hear of the addisons. I hope you dont give up on your dream, you've come too far.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have had 3 litters and I have been blessed with good luck with my babies as well as with my new families. I work for a vet and have seen very sad things happen. I have had to try and bring babies to life when the "Owner" has waited to long to call us to do a C-section. All in the name of money.

So I have seen the very happy and loving side as well as the very painful side. nothing feels better to have all my babies on the ground and doing well, It's a good thing Im good at what I do.


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, exactly what i feel myself.Caoimhe is from two international champions so that was no guarantee, However I have beautiful healthy girls and if I am meant to have a litter one day with some other bitch, it will happen. Certainly I will not ever have a litter from Caoimhe, I will enjoy my snuggle pot amd am so grateful for what I have got.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I have a lot of respect for the decision you've made. I think you will make an excellent breeder!


----------

